# large peice



## dewp (Jan 6, 2009)

What do you guys think so far?. This is taking forever


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2009)

Ho-
lee
Shit!

Much respect, newguy! 

I want to see the finished product. *nodnodnod*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice. I would also like to see the end result.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm loving what I see so far.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2009)

So are you on deviantART or any other such gallery site?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 6, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!! WHAT IS THAT? 
It looks so awesome, like a bunch of rockets flying in every direction or something.

wow, I really like it, you're very talented...


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats one secksay tentical spire thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 6, 2009)

It's coming together nicely. Do you have a specific theme or idea you are going for?


----------



## damole (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, it looks absolutely amazing! I'd like to see that thing rendered, or whatever it is you're doing in the 2nd and 3rd pictures.


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice concept man can't wait for the final piece


----------



## dewp (Jan 8, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> It's coming together nicely. Do you have a specific theme or idea you are going for?



yeah i wanted it to be like an aztec theme and eventually be on a desert or something, thanks alot for the comments people.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 8, 2009)

zomg awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really lookin good there


----------



## The Teej (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, I really love the shading in that drawing, a very high quality piece. Great job


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome! Really like it! I love the style, but i think it's better when it's black and white. I just don't like the brown... Looks like rusty steel or something, but a bit too much rusty. Anyway, happy that we have one good artist more!


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 5, 2009)

THATS SO COOL
9000/10


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 7, 2009)

"What the bloody hell is that?" -Captain Price-

Love the texture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but somehow, once you colord it, it lacks the 3D feeling

I'm talking about the 3rd image, the jointed block near the center of th image, in black-white it's awesome, but the color remove sthe 3D feeling ;( it almost feels like a cylinder now


----------

